

Bastion now available in Chrome Web Store - latch
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/oohphhdkahjlioohbalmicpokoefkgid

======
nextparadigms
Is this the first Native Client game?

~~~
ctbarna
I know NetHack[1] has been available for a while. It would be safe to assume
that there are others.

[1]:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ladkaalcnedlcimjga...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ladkaalcnedlcimjgaldjoeahnklilnk?hl=en-
GB&ct=author)

